# Not once, but twice today...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

First was a 6" broken off by a snow plow and finally decided to plug up.

Second was... Well the old kids+outside clean out+ rocks and things..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

4" spanner plug


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Toy and rock


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This one was a ***** to pull out...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Shopvac findings


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Probably be another three years before I use a retriever again.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So how would you get this out?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Dig it and add a cleanout

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

nice haul. And people think they don't need cameras. 

Hey Ben I know a guy from West Mi. Who could get that out using 2 rocks with his eyes closed and a hand tied behind his back. he is a humble guy.lol


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbducky said:


> Dig it and add a cleanout
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


this is in the middle of the street.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> this is in the middle of the street.


Missed that.

Picote chain flail, and point repair

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> So how would you get this out?


WTF is that?


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

Remember what life was like before cameras?


----------

